# Troll Records



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

My sisters and I used to love listening to these no matter what time of year it was. Something about Cherney Berg's voice was both comforting and creepy at the same time, and these records were a BIG influence on my connection to Halloween!

For anyone who might remember these old LP's from back in the day, I have mp3 versions that I'll be posting links for to help spread the spirit!

I don't remember where I got them, had the digital versions for a while now, so credit to the original uploader, whoever you are!

First up is Scary Spooky Stories, enjoy!


[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?fuygo7g6ybhxran[/URL]


And now for Great Ghost Stories!


http://www.mediafire.com/file/4wahfm8dtq2oloi/GGS.zip


Now Thrillers and Chillers!


http://www.mediafire.com/file/fg9e0ypyaapd0wb/TC.zip


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for this i love these old LP's.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I love old records, especially Halloween ones...good times.  I was the weird kid who listened to her Monster Mash record during the middle of summer, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think my first Halloween record was something by Zacherley.

After googling I see it was "Spook Along With Zacherley."









Even the cover scared me as a kid, but I couldn't stop listening to it. It was right up there w/Donny Osmond & Elvis on my playlist.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have been scared (and because of that in turn, loved) Zacherly's LP, too! I can see why he creeped you out.

Sort of like this guy used to creep me out:










Dr. Sanguinary was a local host of "Creature Feature" where they'd show spooky movies and such. He would also do lots of appearances to raise money for muscular dystrophy around town...his makeup creeped me out!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Our Creature Feature host was Count Gore De Vol & he was never scary to me.









He's still around hosting online now. 

I got to meet him at a horror con & I was beside myself with joy because he really was one of the people that got me interested in horror. It was better than meeting Christopher Lee or Bruce Campbell.

Jeez, just looking at the cover still gives me the creeps. I don't remember much about the music or what happened to the album but I remember that cover. I probably gave it away so it wouldn't give me nightmares!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

That's awesome! I love that he's hanging a chicken, LMAO...good stuff! 

I was like, 3 when my dad pulled into a parking lot and Dr. Sanguinary leaned into our car...scared the bejeezus outta me! He was taking money for MDA telethon and my dad always thought he was cool so he stopped. I was a bit young to understand why this guy was covered in blood and putting money in a firefighter's boot.  Dr. Sanguinary died of cancer in 1998...people really miss Creature Feature. I am sure if I had been older, I would have been pretty tickled to have had met the doc the way I did. That's cool that you got to meet your Creature Feature host.

I'm gonna check out that website and see your guy...thanks! Sorry to get so OT here...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just trying to remember what other early spooky music I had & I'm sure I had some Disney album. Or at least I had a Disney album that had one or two spooky songs on it.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I had reviewed all those Troll Records albums on my blog (on this site), but the blog that had them is gone now. Alas.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Ghost Stories is coming next!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks for the share! i have a few vinyl halloween albums, they are getting hard to find. i think all of us halloween fans are grabbing them up. i find mine at flea markets and used record shops.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

A link for Great Ghost Stories has been added to the first post. Enjoy!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You might have gotten those mp3 files from my old blog, or perhaps ScarStuff which is where I got them from originally before buying my own copies of each LP.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's where I got 'em (Scar Stuff, that is). The Halloween music lovers community owes an enormous debt to Scar Stuff guy and Hallowiener.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's RIGHT! It was ScarStuff! Thanks for remembering! I was feeling bad I couldn't remember where I got them.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes unfortunately Jason's great blog is another victim of the money grubbers who won't re-release their own music, but won't let anyone else share it either.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just posted a link (finally) for Thrillers and Chillers in the first post.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Atiehwata (Aug 26, 2010)

ah...Scary Spooky Stories...so loved that record when I was a kid. Took me months back in 2008, but I finally found the mp3's to the record and snagged them fast. I normally play parts of it (if not all) on Halloween. Set up my DJ equipment, and blast it out. Children under 4 are normally to scared to walk up the sidewalk, even for candy. MUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wicked WajinBoy82 (May 5, 2012)

Weird Tales of the Unknown Last Of The Series!


----------

